# Biloxi Marsh 9/3



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it. Looks like Mother Nature is pretty resilient.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Glad to hear it. Looks like Mother Nature is pretty resilient.


 x2
mother nature and time will fix it i hope...glad to see you scored and found some unspoiled water ,, those big rains and strong tides will help to flush BP down and out of there .... thanks for posting a positive report from the area..
-anytide


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Keep up the good work. I sure wish I knew about redfish when I was stationed at Keesler. Too busy with beer and, um, snapper.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Nicely done Dan.   

After seeing some of the red's you guys get into during the colder months I'm tempted to make a road trip this fall. Only 675 miles from my house to Venice.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice. I like the action shots


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Great report! It seems we need a little more time for the water to clear up near the gulf. I've been fishing the inland marsh. The fish aren't has big, but the water is always beautiful. You guys have the right idea though...might as well start scouting near the gulf now. 
Biloxi Marsh is becoming quite a popular spot..for good reason! There's plenty of marsh and reds to go around. With an absence of commercial fishing, we could have a great fall! I hope the weather will cooperate. I look forward to more reports...especially from the barrier islands! 

Barret B.


----------

